# please explain this to me



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2004)

can someone pls explain how you get a double registered shetland/mini?? My friend tried to explain it but im still confused.

for ex

if i bred my shetland to a mini stallion couldnt i register the foal as aspc/amhr?? as long as it was under 38" right?? He says no?

Helppppppppp


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 10, 2004)

Giving more thought to rocket and patches? Gotta admit that would be an awesome looking baby... I have no idea how the aspc/amhr thing works though. What you say would seem to make sense, how else would they get that... or is it that aspc/amhr horses are simply SHETLANDS that happen to fall into the height catagory?


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2004)

lol tamis reading my mind again hehehehe. justin thinks they are an awesome match. Confromationally they complement each other very well. But i dont want ot breed a horse that isnt registerable.

he tried to explain to me why i couldnt register it but i still dont understand.

hopefully someone here can explain it to us


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 10, 2004)

What REALLY sucks, in this case, is the amhr closing it's books to hardshipping. A baby like that, if it truly isn't registerable because of it's actual heritage, could have still been a very honorable prospect for hardshipping... not anymore. I completely understand their reasoning behind closing the books, and even support it, except in cases like these.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 10, 2004)

Ok i know i know.. the asnwer is NO you cant register the foals

you could however if hardship was still allowed hardshipthe foal and then have a double reg mini..

iasked the registry this and to be registerd ASPC both sire and dam must be ASPC


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 10, 2004)

yes the ones that are under 38 can be hardshipped in and then there offspring would be R registerable ect...


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2004)

hmmm okay im trying to get this straight in my head lol. So to get a dbl registered aspc/amhr you have to breed a very small shetland to a very small shetland and hope it stays under 38"?? But then how are they able to show as weanlings in mini classes?? I see them all the time. to show in a mini class they have to already be amhr registered right??


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 10, 2004)

kaykay said:


> hmmm okay im trying to get this straight in my head lol. So to get a dbl registered aspc/amhr you have to breed a very small shetland to a very small shetland and hope it stays under 38"?? But then how are they able to show as weanlings in mini classes?? I see them all the time. to show in a mini class they have to already be amhr registered right??


Maybe they allow any shetland that is the acceptible height for it's age to be registered as a mini with the same temp papers that all minis get until they're old enough for permanent papers?????


----------



## Miniv (Jul 10, 2004)

We have double registered Arenosa bred Shetlands with ASPC and AMHR. Their babies are eligible for registering in both registries.

MA


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2004)

but what criteria do they have to be registered amhr?? Im still confused lol

also ppl always call them shetland/mini crosses. if there is not mini in the cross then its just a small shetland???????????????????


----------



## runamuk (Jul 12, 2004)

Lets see if I can confuse the issue









shetland X shetland that is under 38 = aspc/amhr

shetland X mini that stays under 38 can be hardshipped = amhr

to be double registered it MUST be purebred shetland AND remain under 38...


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 12, 2004)

yes your first group of minis if you are breeding for ASPC/R goes

any that stay under 38 are hardshipped so you have to wait the 3 years for that.. you can only hardship into R not ASPC- I dont think a ASPC being 38 or under gets them automatic R papers although i can be wrong

then any of those offspring can be reg R/ASPC at birth and then they can show in the weanling classes and the rest of your herd woudl continue to be double reg unless some went over the 38 height limit

of course unless you buy them already double reg. but if you started out of the blue you would have to hardship the original ones into R and then go from there..

does that help at all?


----------



## hhpminis (Jul 12, 2004)

If you are asking what I think you are asking which is, Can I breed my miniature to a shetland and get a double registered foal. The answer is No.

The only way you can get a double registered foal is to breed two shetlands and have a foal that stays under 38, then hardship it into AMHR.

You can never hardship an AMHR horse into shetland as ASPC is a blood breed not just a height breed.

If the 2 parents that are shetland and under 38" you could hardship them and then the offspring would be double registered as well as soon as they were born with no extra hardshipping needed.

If this has already been said i apologize, but I was getting confused by the thread!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 12, 2004)

ok now leave it to annette to make by blabbering half the amount and make so much more sense then i could have LOL


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Jul 12, 2004)

"the only way to get that is to breed 2 shetlands and hardshipthe foal into amhr"...

BUT, if two ASPC/AMHR horses are bred, the foal is eligible for registry into both registries unless it grows over AMHR height requirements.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 12, 2004)

okay i think i finally have it thru my thick skull lol. Dang it gets confusing!!! So really i should just go buy one thats already dbl registered hahah. it would be much easier wouldnt it. ive just always loved them


----------



## Dreamweaver (Jul 13, 2004)

Maybe this will help.

Several years ago, the AMHR reg was an open registry. If you had a horse under 38" you could reg it for like $30.00, regardless of the age. This was happening when I first started with the minis 10 years ago. That is why you can find horses with completely un-know in their pedigrees.

Now, people with ASPC horses, reg their 38" & under shetlands into the AMHR. Now, they had double reg. horses. These days, if a Shetland stays under 38" at three, they can be hardshipped. You can not hardship into the ASPC at all.

Now, if you cross two double reg horses, ASPC/AMHR the foal is double reg. If one parent is ASPC/AMHR and the other is only ASPC or AMHR, the foal is reg in the same reg as the single horse.

ASPC/AMHR + ASPC/AMHR=ASPC/AMHR

ASPC/AMHR + ASPC=ASPC

ASPC/AMHR + AMHR=AMHR

However if the ASPC foals stays under 38" at three, it can be hardshipped.

Here is an exsample of an AMHR horse by an AMHR stallion and out of an ASPC/AMHR mare

Dream Weaver's Midnight Serenade






His sire is 31", his dam is 38" and he is 36".

Hope that helps!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 13, 2004)

dana

thank you so much. now it makes even more sense!!! Your killing me with that overo stallion though. Hubby would kill me if i brought another stallin here LOL.

Kay


----------



## JINGO_ACE (Jul 16, 2004)

What is "R" registration?




J


----------



## kaykay (Jul 17, 2004)

they mean AMHR American Miniature Horse Registry


----------

